# DNA testing for silkie chicks



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, I just need a bit of encouragement. I had to get my silkie chicks tested for sex before they are shipped because I absolutely can not have a roo where I live. The problem is if they are mail I'll have to buy more chicks and start the process again and I'm not a wealthy person. It seems I'm feeling a bit discouraged. I would like it if I could have your prayers that the chicks turn out female! If they are Roos the farm will give them away to good homes but I will be left having to purchase and test more. I will find out next week what I will have to do. Hopefully I'll have my girls! Wish me luck! Fingers crossed! Guess I just need some encouragement. I've never been a lucky person! Maybe this time my luck will change? I really am excited for my chicks and have everything all ready for them. I have the brooder, feed, hen house, run, bedding, everything and I'd be crushed if I don't get at least two girls! I bought three. Well, thanks for listening to my story! I just hope and pray it turns out well!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope and pray you get your girls. I want to see pictures of the little fluff balls!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish you well with your chicks ...

On a side note: Why not get pullets from the local paper, farmers board or farmers ag. (I'm not sure where you live but it you ask around {like where you buy feed} someone should know someone ...)

Best of luck!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement! It means a lot to me! I did some fine print reading on the website where I got the chicks and I read if they are males after DNA I won't have to pay for the birds. Now, I was told different on the phone so I'm going to bring that to there attention. I've already bought the birds, shipping, and DNA and it sounds fishy that I would have to buy another bird if I don't recieve the bird. Hopefully they will do me right when and if that time comes. I'm really wanting the experience of raising and imprinting the chicks this is why I didn't get pullets. I'm just praying it will work out. One way or another I'm getting some chicks! Just hope my money wasn't waisted on the ones I have now... if the results are female they will be shipping soon. My heart sunk when I looked at some old DNA test results from the same farm. Out of all who had them tested one turned up female. That seems strange to me that out of 15 or so birds they we're all male but one? I'm just hoping that this will be different. I'd hate to think they are picking males on purpose.! They also wait till chicks are 2 months before they ship. I'd think a well versed breeder might see signs of gender by then but I'm not sure. Well I'll just have to wait and see. Thank you again for the encouragement!


----------

